# Nikon D750 Purchase Fear



## Chopster01 (Nov 8, 2017)

I want to change from DX to FX and have been dreaming, saving, and scheming to buy a D750. All the things I read or viewed at first were very positive. But now I am hearing about a string of recalls and shutter problems. Should I be wary of buying this camera?


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2017)

no.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 8, 2017)

I wouldn't buy one. However, there is no questions asked policy in place if you have any issues with the camera at all. I know someone who has had theirs in twice for shutter problem. He recently sold it, well traded it in actually.


----------



## Chopster01 (Nov 8, 2017)

Okay, it's 50/50, and I'm back where I started, lol! So, buy a D750, yay or nay? Which other camera should I buy if not the D750?


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 8, 2017)

There was a serial number range for the problems with the D750.
I bought mine new from BestBuy last year and have had no problems, my serial number was also outside of the list.


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 8, 2017)

No piece of electronics are without issues, unfortunately. If you like the feature set of the D750, buy it.

I bought a used D600. It's shutter spits oil. Nikon fixed it for free. Because people are scared of it spitting oil (and evidently the 9 days it took Nikon to fix the problem for me...), I picked up FF camera for $700.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 8, 2017)

Chopster01 said:


> Okay, it's 50/50, and I'm back where I started, lol! So, buy a D750, yay or nay? Which other camera should I buy if not the D750?



Nikon does a decent job of recognizing flaws/defects and fixing them for free.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 8, 2017)

I think it has been long enough that the cameras from the production line now have updated components!  I would not worry about it.  There is one for sale on this forum from a member for a very good price BTW!!!


----------



## jaomul (Nov 8, 2017)

Buy from a reputable seller and...


----------



## Chopster01 (Nov 8, 2017)

I usually buy from B&H.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 8, 2017)

I would buy one if I didn't already have a Nikon FX


----------



## Peeb (Nov 8, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I wouldn't buy one. However, there is no questions asked policy in place if you have any issues with the camera at all. I know someone who has had theirs in twice for shutter problem. He recently sold it, well traded it in actually.


The Angry Photographer is a strange cat, yet oddly compelling when he isn't just flat-out irrational (which happens from time to time).


----------



## Designer (Nov 8, 2017)

Chopster01 said:


> Okay, it's 50/50, and I'm back where I started, lol! So, buy a D750, yay or nay? Which other camera should I buy if not the D750?


What do you want to do with it?  What is your motivation to purchase an FX body?  If you would not consider a different model, then get the D750.


----------



## Destin (Nov 8, 2017)

I have one and really like it. It's a great camera with great image quality, however I'm replacing mine with a D810. The only reasons for replacing it are:

1.) My other body is a D500. The D750 is a great camera body, but next to a pro body like the D500 it's control layout just doesn't keep up in fast pace shooting scenarios. The D500/D8xx series cameras have a far better button layout, build quality, and are just generally more user friendly. For a hobbyist this isn't a big deal; but as someone who shoots sports/event coverage it's a deal breaker

2.) More resolution. I'm not huge into chasing megapixels, but I do shoot and print a fair amount of landscape work so the extra resolution will be appreciated by me. 

That's it. If you're happy with 24 megapixels and you've never shot with a true professional body, then the D750 is a true workhorse and you'll love it. I wouldn't hesitate to get one based on the recall issues; if you have a problem Nikon will fix or replace it and you'll end up with a new or like new camera body.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 8, 2017)

Chopster01 said:


> I usually buy from B&H.


Adorama is very reputable.  Cameta has decent prices on Reconditioned bodies as well.  Out of many many purchases from KEH.  I have only sent one thing back.  And they paid the return shipping!


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 8, 2017)

Chopster01 said:


> I want to change from DX to FX and have been dreaming, saving, and scheming to buy a D750. All the things I read or viewed at first were very positive. But now I am hearing about a string of recalls and shutter problems. Should I be wary of buying this camera?





benhasajeep said:


> I think it has been long enough that the cameras from the production line now have updated components!  I would not worry about it.  There is one for sale on this forum from a member for a very good price BTW!!!


OP if you want the D750 hop on the one in B/S.  Fantastic price. I sold a mint one a few months ago for $1500 with Grip.  The D750 just wasn't for me for basically the same reasons that Destin listed above.  I picked up a far from mint D810 and really like it...


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 8, 2017)

I bought mine when it first came out and shoot it along side with my D800 and now film cameras.  For the purpose of what I do, I like it a lot.  I shot in Scotland in pouring rain, to freezing cold in Big Bear mountain (California).  It has always been good to me.  I may end up getting another instead of the new D850.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 8, 2017)

Peeb said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't buy one. However, there is no questions asked policy in place if you have any issues with the camera at all. I know someone who has had theirs in twice for shutter problem. He recently sold it, well traded it in actually.
> ...


Who? I just posted the highest hit rate when I googled. I based my opinion on what I have been reading for almost two years. My friends camera is way past the old posted serial number. This is a design failure from what I read, serial numbers have no signicance. It's a matter of time from how I read it. Actually, multiple failure. This camera has cost Nikon dearly and will continue. To suggest purchasing it based on it's history is not wise in my opinion. Sure, the OP may get lucky but he will not, based on the HUGE recall rate.


----------



## Destin (Nov 8, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



Eh, I'd disagree with this. I know at least a dozen people personally who own one or more D750 bodies. 2 of them use them full time for wedding work, and they all swear by them. I think this is generally a case of people only coming online and posting about the camera when they have a bad experience; you generally don't hear about the majority who are happy with the camera and have no issues because they don't have a reason to come online and talk about it. 

The vast majority of D750 owners are happy with the camera and have no issues with it. Those who do have issues seem to be getting them fixed for free under the recall. I guess I'm just not seeing what the problem is.. even if you're unlucky enough to get a bad one it'll get fixed for free.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 8, 2017)

Sounds a lot like Alien Bee flash units-- fix-ups when they break down, which is often.


----------



## fmw (Nov 9, 2017)

In my view, the most important characteristic of a digital camera is reliability.  It trumps sensor size by a wide margin.  If what you are using is doing the job, let it keep doing the job.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 9, 2017)

Destin said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Peeb said:
> ...



I think someone changed their signature!  There seems to be change in the equipment!!!  What's up with that??


----------



## Destin (Nov 9, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



A post with full explanation is coming in the near future once the UPS man arrives  until then it’s a secret


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 9, 2017)

Destin said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...


Secret, No.  Tease, Yes.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 9, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > benhasajeep said:
> ...


I thought he meant that he sent me a D850 and wait for the UPS man to arrive?
rats ....


----------



## Chopster01 (Nov 10, 2017)

Wow, so a-swim, lol! Given some of the responses here, maybe I should ask first, is moving from DX to FX really a good idea, or should I just stick to my D7200? I like it, am comfortable with it for the most part, but really struggle with it in lower light situations, which I seem to get into quite often. Thought a move to full-frame would help with this. If I make the switch, the D750 is priced at the point I could do it. If it won't represent an advancement over the D7200 and its dependability perhaps is iffy, should I just stick with what I have. Can't possibly afford a D850 or higher. I really want to go full frame, but... *sigh*


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 10, 2017)

Chopster01 said:


> Wow, so a-swim, lol! Given some of the responses here, maybe I should ask first, is moving from DX to FX really a good idea, or should I just stick to my D7200? I like it, am comfortable with it for the most part, but really struggle with it in lower light situations, which I seem to get into quite often. Thought a move to full-frame would help with this. If I make the switch, the D750 is priced at the point I could do it. If it won't represent an advancement over the D7200 and its dependability perhaps is iffy, should I just stick with what I have. Can't possibly afford a D850 or higher. I really want to go full frame, but... *sigh*



Of the models currently available in DSLR format from Nikon.  The D750 would be the best body for low light.  The Nikon DF is rated higher for ISO but has the smaller 16mp full frame sensor.  The D7200 is a very good body though.  What lenses do you have?  It may be a better move to just update your lenses.  The D750 sensor is better in several ways.  But it's not a huge difference in what you have in your D7200.  ISO would be better but not a huge difference.


----------



## shadowlands (Nov 10, 2017)

Buy it from adorama, B&H or keh and you'll get a warranty and time to test it out, etc...


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 10, 2017)

When I had my D7000 DX and D600 FX there was a good 2 stop difference in exposures.  Stuff that really made a difference in low light/waning light situations in regards to sports that a higher shutter speed is required.  I recall making the same exposure settings inside the house testing both of their settings and then similar exposures. Quite interesting to see the differences.

Also, several months ago before I bought my D500 (again) I did ISO tests of D7200, D500, D610, D810, and D5500 cameras.  I think most of those are in my Flickr somewhere.


----------



## Chopster01 (Nov 10, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Chopster01 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, so a-swim, lol! Given some of the responses here, maybe I should ask first, is moving from DX to FX really a good idea, or should I just stick to my D7200? I like it, am comfortable with it for the most part, but really struggle with it in lower light situations, which I seem to get into quite often. Thought a move to full-frame would help with this. If I make the switch, the D750 is priced at the point I could do it. If it won't represent an advancement over the D7200 and its dependability perhaps is iffy, should I just stick with what I have. Can't possibly afford a D850 or higher. I really want to go full frame, but... *sigh*
> ...


I have an 18-140 f3.5-5.6 zoom (kit) and a 35mm f1.8


----------



## mauiarcher (Nov 10, 2017)

Total non-issue if you but new from authorized dealer.  Great camera.  In the unlikely event you have an issue it will likely be apparently well within warrnanty and Nikon will fix for free.  Another positive for going with Nikon vs. Another company with lesser or 3rd party support 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 14, 2017)

Chopster01 said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > Chopster01 said:
> ...


The 35mm is a pretty fast lens.  Are you having troubles with it?  And do you have a speedlight?  It may be better to just get some external lighting.  The D750 is probably only 2 stops better in low light than the D7200.  I have seen reviews that infer this.  But no actual experience myself.

The kit lens is a basic do all lens.  You might find 1 or 2 new lenses will help wth over all quality.  But for low light.  A flash just might be your best option, and least expensive one.  And if your budget allows.  One that can be used off the body (either Nikon wireless system, or wireless system of another company).


----------



## jaomul (Nov 15, 2017)

As mentioned above
 If you can do what's required with your 35mm lens at that focal length (what I mean is though you are limited by the focal length, if the lens gives images that are satisfactory even in low light), then you need a few faster lenses than the kit.

I have a d7200 and it is the best crop sensor camera I have used in low light (not saying the best, but the best I've used). I then bought the d610 and there is better image quality in low light. The d750 is like the d610 on steroids, better focus system and a few bells and whistles, though image quality should be very similar (read-only very good image quality)


----------



## chuasam (Nov 15, 2017)

I tried to convince my GF to buy one but she kept insisting it had poor build quality, flappy back LCD and she hated the prosumer interface.
There if there's anything down to say about the D750, that would be it. She also complained about the insufficient resolution, plastic body and the way the shutter sounded *LOL*


----------



## Destin (Nov 15, 2017)

chuasam said:


> I tried to convince my GF to buy one but she kept insisting it had poor build quality, flappy back LCD and she hated the prosumer interface.
> There if there's anything down to say about the D750, that would be it. She also complained about the insufficient resolution, plastic body and the way the shutter sounded *LOL*



Well, I’d tend to agree with her. The stupidest thing they did is giving the D750 the two line top display. Even the D7xxx and D600 have better top panels than the D750. The 750 also lights up the back screen any time you want to change the iso and there is no way to avoid it. Just seems like they very intentionally made the D750 a camera that true professionals wouldn’t want to use.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 17, 2017)

Destin said:


> Just seems like they very intentionally made the D750 a camera that true professionals wouldn’t want to use.


Interesting remark

I am a wedding and event photographer.
I have been using my D750 for 3 years, it has been bullet proof reliable, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love the low light performance, I love the auto focus, the metering system, its in my view just a great camera for the money.
I now added the Nikon D850 which I planned it to be my main camera and put the D750 as my secondary body.
Well guess what, after shooting few weddings with both cameras my D750 has remained my MAIN camera and D850 as my second body.
Did I mention I LOVE my D750 ?
Its awesome, got nothing but good things to say about it, if you buy it I am sure you will love it too!!!


----------



## Chopster01 (Nov 21, 2017)

Well, aren't I a case? Finally, faced with B&H's incredible Black Friday sale, I "decided" to buy the D750. AND THEN. The salesman convinced me that, except for cropping, I would be getting almost the same camera as my D7200. I told him I couldn't afford the D850. We eventually talked glass vs. full-frame (never knew sales folk could take so much time). I ended up purchasing the new Nikon 24-70 2.8 VR lens instead of a new camera and will save for a better full-frame down the line. Wise choice? I don't know. But it's the choice I made: invest in good glass first. Maybe I'm a dufus. I probably would have loved a D750, but I don't hate my D7200. It seemed like a logical decision while I was talking to him, lol!


----------



## Chopster01 (Nov 21, 2017)

jaomul said:


> As mentioned above
> If you can do what's required with your 35mm lens at that focal length (what I mean is though you are limited by the focal length, if the lens gives images that are satisfactory even in low light), then you need a few faster lenses than the kit.
> 
> I have a d7200 and it is the best crop sensor camera I have used in low light (not saying the best, but the best I've used). I then bought the d610 and there is better image quality in low light. The d750 is like the d610 on steroids, better focus system and a few bells and whistles, though image quality should be very similar (read-only very good image quality)


I decided to stick with my D7200 for now and invest in glass. See my post below.


----------



## jaomul (Nov 21, 2017)

Chopster01 said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > As mentioned above
> ...


The d7200 with nice lenses is a brilliant camera. Enjoy


----------



## Destin (Nov 21, 2017)

Chopster01 said:


> Well, aren't I a case? Finally, faced with B&H's incredible Black Friday sale, I "decided" to buy the D750. AND THEN. The salesman convinced me that, except for cropping, I would be getting almost the same camera as my D7200. I told him I couldn't afford the D850. We eventually talked glass vs. full-frame (never knew sales folk could take so much time). I ended up purchasing the new Nikon 24-70 2.8 VR lens instead of a new camera and will save for a better full-frame down the line. Wise choice? I don't know. But it's the choice I made: invest in good glass first. Maybe I'm a dufus. I probably would have loved a D750, but I don't hate my D7200. It seemed like a logical decision while I was talking to him, lol!



Sounds like a smart salesman. The guys at BH are famous for long and helpful phone conversations.


----------



## PO_1987 (Feb 23, 2020)

I would not recommend to buy a Nikon D750. The camera is not reliable and Nikon customer service sucks.
I just experienced the shutter issue many other users experienced before. When I sent my camera to the customer service, I was expecting to receive apology for the poor manufacturing quality and have it repaired for free.
The answer of Nikon Customer Service was : we can repair it for 400 euros


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2020)

PO_1987 said:


> I would not recommend to buy a Nikon D750. The camera is not reliable and Nikon customer service sucks.
> I just experienced the shutter issue many other users experienced before. When I sent my camera to the customer service, I was expecting to receive apology for the poor manufacturing quality and have it repaired for free.
> The answer of Nikon Customer Service was : we can repair it for 400 euros



Would love to hear more about where you bought the camera, and when.  It sounds kind of like there is more to the story than we are hearing from you. What is the camera, an official import or a Gray Market one? WHat country are you in? How long have you had the camera? What seems to be the problem? How come it was not covered under warranty? Did you get warranty papers when you bought the camera?


----------



## PO_1987 (Feb 23, 2020)

The camera was bought on ebay and shipped to Germany. 

Behaviour of the camera from 2017 to 2020: After a few hours without using the camera, the first picture would block the shutter in high position. But then, it would work fine again. I thought it was just a minor issue so I did not complain.

Behaviour in 2020: recently, the problem worsened. Most of the time the shutter does not work properly and I have a big black shadow on top of my picture. Shutter count: 22750. 
This is an issue many other customers had, see following links and pictures attached: Nikon D750 Shutter or Mirror Issue - Help.: Nikon FX SLR (DF, D1-D5, D600-D850) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review
What sort of shutter problem is this? Intermittent problem on a D750, typically on high speed multiframe release. : Nikon
Update on my D750 shutter problem as described the linked thread. : Nikon
Stuck shutter on D750?: Nikon FX SLR (DF, D1-D5, D600-D850) Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review
Shutter failure on my D750 this morning.


----------

